# Detailingworld™ Review -AutoGlanz Synth-Seal Hybrid



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Detailingworld™ Review of 'AutoGlanz Synth-Seal Hybrid Cream Paint Sealant'* By Fozzy










http://auto-glanz.co.uk/

Firstly many thanks to AutoGlanz for sending the Synth-Seal Hybrid Cream Paint Sealant to review.

*Introduction: 
Autoglanz Say: *
AutoGlanz is a premium detailing and valeting chemical company who supply luxury car care products and consumables to the public and trade. All our products are manufactured by hand in the UK by AutoGlanz.

Autoglanz have only recently come to my attention on arrival at 'Detailing World' and after browsing their website for a couple of hours they seem to have a complete range of products that should satisfy the needs of most OCD detailers. The site is clearly laid out in sections of product use along with a good choice of accessories.

Test mule for this review is my Alpine White 1 Series. Paintwork is in generally decent condition but since buying it last November I still haven't found the time to do any form of correction work so paint is as is and will be stripped of any form of protection prior to the application.

*AutoGlanz say : *"

If you want to keep your paintwork in tip top condition, it is important to keep it protected. Here at AutoGlanz we want to make it as easy as possible to keep your vehicles paintwork looking its best, so we have created Synth-seal. Synth-seal is a long lasting, layer-able true hybrid cream sealant.
Synth-Seal takes easy to apply, long lasting sealants to a completely new level, in simple terms it's a polymer sealant but there's a twist! Synth-seal is both a wax and a sealant! Some very special chemical combinations on a molecular level allows Synth-seal to be applied in the nature of a liquid wax with the durability of a complex sealant. The bond strength achieved with the hybrid formula is remarkable and naturally accruing waxes simply struggle to compete.

Synth-Seal Hybrid Cream Paint Sealant requires no special surface preparation to achieve up to 6 months' durability and 12 months is quite simple with a little care, but once you discover how easy Synth-Seal is to apply you will soon begin to look past durability and return to enjoying applying top quality protection!

If you're a beginner to sealing wanting the best possible results with as little fuss as possible or even a professional detailer needed a sealant you can trust to deliver day in day out with little to no fuss Synth-seal is a must have sealant for any detailers bag. Along with its performance benefits the tutti fragrance will have you watering at the mouth as you protect your pride and joy with ease. This paired with the pale purple colouring is a match made in heaven."

The product arrived extremely well packed with plenty of packaging to avoid any damage in transit, this should ensure any orders made will arrive exactly as AutoGlanz intended.

.........................................................

The Synth-Seal Hybrid Cream Paint Sealant delivered wasn't a sample size but a 250ml retail bottle of the product currently available on the AG website. It was in a slim clear bottle with a pop to open screw top lid. The Autoglanze label adheres to the front with a light futuristic design and the AG logo and product name on the front with information about the AutoGlanz brand and a simple to follow set of instructions on the rear.

The Hybrid Sealant is a sort of brownish salmon pink in colour with a creamy consistency, I do like a product thats not to runny as it gives the detailer more options when it comes to application and avoids product fling when applying be DA, but as this was the first product of this type I've used I didn't really know what to expect.

Now I never really have issues in the scent of any products good or bad, believing that its the ease of use and end results that really count but AutoGlanz have paid attention to the product sniffers out there. To describe the smell I had to get the wife involved as I couldn't quite place it, but between us we came up with a sort of fresh bubblegum, not overpowering but will make it pleasant to use.

*The Method:

Autoglanz Say :*

Synth-Seal requires no special surface preparation to achieve good durability, however it is always good practice to carry out a complete decontamination before applying any protection.

1: Apply a small amount of Synth-Seal to a microfiber applicator
2: Working one panel at a time gently spread Synth-seal over the complete panel working in criss cross motions (top to bottom, side to side in straight lines) ensuring the panel is covered from edge to edge with a thin layer.
3: Allow the thin layer to cure for roughly 5-10 minutes and buff off with a clean microfiber cloth

.............................................................

The car was washed using a TFR to start and a strong foam APC mix was put through the lance to ensure non of the earlier protection remained.









This was followed by the usual 2BM and checked at the rinse stage to confirm any protection on the paint was a thing of the past.










The car was then dried using towels and an air blaster to get any remaining water out of the shuts, around the lights and anywhere else water may drip to hinder application.

Following the instructions to the letter a microfibre applicator pad was used and a drop of the sealant placed in the centre and rubbed into the paint starting with the bonnet in a criss cross pattern to make sure of full coverage. AutoGlanz do recommend application by either microfibre applicator or DA Polisher.










As the above picture shows I initially started with quite a big blob to prime the applicator a little, not realising just how far this sealant would go. The amount first shown in the picture pretty much covered half of the car. Now white paint doesn't make it easy to see where any product is applied prior to curing but with the 'Synth-Seal' it was easy to feel as application went along, the applicator pad glided over the paint only starting to drag a little when product was getting thin on the pad which wasn't often . This made the application a breeze and took no time at all to cover the entire car, 10 minutes max, I wasn't expecting that!

Apologies at this stage for the lack of application and curing shots but it was almost impossible to capture on the white paint.

The sealant was then left as per the instructions for 10 minutes to cure before buffing off with a new microfibre cloth to reveal a lovely glossy finish, almost warming in appearance if that's even possible on white paint. This is the first time since buying the car last November that I've managed to get deep reflections similar to what I was used to with my old black cars, the downside of which means I can now see the swirls and micro scratches in the paint.




























The paint now feels super slippy to the touch getting slight rougher only around the bottom of the front arches which is where I should have probably followed the 'decontamination of the paint' instructions a little better. My fault not the product.

I decided to leave the beading shot until a little later as the suns reflection (yes really) was playing havoc with the lens, so after a couple of hours and a spritz bottle I managed to get this.










*Price:*
When checking the price of this I have to admit to doing a bit of a double take. At only £6.95 for 250ml up to £11.95 for the larger 500ml size these prices are usually akin to buying general cleaning products but rarely for any type of last stage protection.

*Synth-Seal Hybrid Cream Paint Sealant can be bought here:*

http://auto-glanz.co.uk/product/synth-seal-hybrid-cream-paint-sealant/

*Would I use it again?:*

There are so many positives with this product it has to be a resounding yes. Ease of application, the amount of slick gloss left behind and that killer pricing has to give it place in any detailers kit bag especially those cash conscious or on a budget. Add into that that the amount of product used came to slightly over 7ml to cover the car gives just over 37 single applications from a 250ml bottle. Now even using two coats per application, a projected 6- 12months durability gives years of paint protection for under a tenner.

*Conclusion:*

Having never used any form of hybrid paint protection before I wasn't sure what to expect from AutoGlanz Synth-Seal, I did think at first reviewing it on white paint may put it at a slight disadvantage but it turned out, to be the opposite. I take car of my car religiously with a proper clean every week so the paint is always super shiny but here was the difference, I've never seen the paint look glossy which I presume is where the added wax is coming into the mix, although difficult to capture with the camera the paint is definitely looks warmer to look at. I'm not certain this would appeal to everyone with white paint as I know a lot of people buy white for the more 'Clinical' appearance of a dedicated sealant, but if its depth and gloss your after give it a go. 
To get the glossy appearance of a wax with the durability of a sealant is something every manufacturer dreams of getting in their product lines and for the most part AutoGlanz seem to have cracked it and managed to keep the price very competitive.

It's only a day since application and we haven't had rain (unbelievably) so will update as regards beading and sheeting as and when, I'm sure it wont be long 


"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

